# Shooting down V1 Rockets over England



## v2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Gunners try and shoot down Hitler's feared V1 Rockets during World War 2!

Revver » Rocket Bustin'!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good find! The shockwaves from the explosion are really neat.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to say that I read a stat that showed they shot down 5000+ of those things. Did I remember that right?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Good clip.



Matt308 said:


> I want to say that I read a stat that showed they shot down 5000+ of those things. Did I remember that right?



Not sure of the number but with radar controlled guns and proximity fuses alongside the fighters (Typhoons, Spitfires, some Mosquitoes, Meteors and some other types) they certainly shot down quite a number of them.


----------



## The Basket (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't want to get all geeky but the V1 was a primitive jet and not a rocket.

A very useful pain in the rear that I think was a very worthwhile project and probably did the most damage of Hitlers wonder weapons.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 28, 2007)

Revver » Captured WW2 German Aircraft
this one's good too, catpured LW planes etc.
Thanks, never heard of Revver wow!


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2007)

check out the Tempest web-site for more adds to V-1 killers, some of the pilots scores are rather impressive !

E


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 28, 2007)

That's cool. The explosions in midair look smaller than I expected, but still powerful.

The falling V1 rocket, I wonder if it is doing that because a Spitfire bumped into it or if it just went off course?


----------

